# Canopy



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok i know i can get a sliding glass canopy for my tank but i was wondering if anyone knew if it was possible and if it is possible to get a true canopy. My tank is 60x18x24=108. Any help would be great.

Croz


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

make one out of cabinet grade plywood and molding it will be cheaper and nicer :nod:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

They are really easy to make. If you don't have any ideas go to the lfs and take a look. They are simple.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i know that i could make one i was thinking more along the lines of a true canopy all plastic sort of deal. The ones that come on the sets you would get from your lfs. But for a 108g tank. Haven't been able to find any.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

only thing I can think of is get one for a 125 gallon and shorten it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That may be tough because it is an odd size, atleast I think it is an odd size. I would get out the yellow pages and call around if you want a "plastic" one. If it were me, I would make one. I have made 2 and they are easy to make and I think look better than the prefab ones.


----------

